# Playdates in Northern Virginia



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I am no longer taking Mercy to dog parks due to the psychological damage they can cause to dogs. Not to mention that Mercy is a little overweight and needs to trim down some. Is there anybody in Northern Virginia who knows of a place that is safe for dogs to run that is also not normally frequented by other dogs who would like to get together sometime for a playdate?


----------



## Portia1224 (May 26, 2011)

MercyMom said:


> I am no longer taking Mercy to dog parks due to the psychological damage they can cause to dogs. Not to mention that Mercy is a little overweight and needs to trim down some. Is there anybody in Northern Virginia who knows of a place that is safe for dogs to run that is also not normally frequented by other dogs who would like to get together sometime for a playdate?


Willow would definitely be interested! Let me think about where we would be a good place for them to meet up. If all else fails, there is always our yard, which is fenced (though not very centrally located given the distance between where our two goldens live.)


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Portia1224 said:


> Willow would definitely be interested! Let me think about where we would be a good place for them to meet up. If all else fails, there is always our yard, which is fenced (though not very centrally located given the distance between where our two goldens live.)


Hey Allison.:wave: You know, I've been meaning to meetup with you anyway. I take Mercy to CGCA classes on Sunday afternoon that take place in eastern Fairfax County. The class is at 1:30. Perhaps I could see you at 3:00 on Sunday.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

I so much wish I could join you! I used to live in Fairfax County and still own a house there. My Newfoundland has never been there, however. He does not jump into cars, nor does he climb a ramp. He has to be lifted. That makes transportation a big issue. If he would jump into my Jeep, even needing assistance, like my Lab or my Golden, I would be back and forth between Connecticut and Virginia all the time! But he won't budge and he's about 150 pounds!


NewfieMom


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

It's the thought that counts.


----------



## Portia1224 (May 26, 2011)

Not sure yet if 3:00 this Sunday would work (we might have visitors.) Let me send you a Facebook message in a day or two once our plans become clearer. If it doesn't work out, maybe we could try for next Sunday.

What about the small park where Willow and Mercy met the last time? Would that work for you? It didn't seem too crowded the last time that we went there.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

It's a dog park, but at least the dogs there have better manners. We can try to find an area away from the rest of the dogs.


----------



## Beckham (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm going to say hi! We live in Arlington with a new puppy so we can't meet outside quite yet, but it's nice to see people in the area.

I'd also try different dog parks. For example, there are MANY in Arlington and each have different temperaments.

I know my neighbors like the one by the east falls church metro on the falls church/Arlington border. Arlington also has a big one in shirlington as well as a good sized one in glen carlin park. (All this "big" being relative of course!)


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

If anyone wants to meet up with me catch me at the end of class at Lubber Run Park at N. Columbus Street & 2nd St N in Arlington. From there we can go to Benjamin Banneker Dog Park at 1701 N. Van Buren St.
Arlington, VA 22205. I was told that the dogs there play nicer.
http://maps.google.com/maps?ie=UTF8...-77.160287&spn=0.021113,0.040169&z=15&iwloc=A


----------



## Beckham (Oct 31, 2013)

MercyMom said:


> If anyone wants to meet up with me catch me at the end of class at Lubber Run Park at N. Columbus Street & 2nd St N in Arlington. From there we can go to Benjamin Banneker Dog Park at 1701 N. Van Buren St.
> Arlington, VA 22205. I was told that the dogs there play nicer.
> http://maps.google.com/maps?ie=UTF8...-77.160287&spn=0.021113,0.040169&z=15&iwloc=A


How was it? That was the park I was thinking of...


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

We actually had the meet-up at someone's house. 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...237761-mercy-had-great-time-our-playdate.html


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Very cool! Playdates are something I would love to do for my pups. I just need to find some people in my area


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

*Meetup Sunday November 24th*

Let's plan on having a meetup on Sunday, November 24th near my dog class. The location, TBD when the location of my next class is announced. I will schedule it for 3:00. I hope to see you there.


----------



## AngelaSeg (Feb 8, 2014)

We use to take Lacey to a park in Leesburg but they shut down. We tried taking her to another park in Chantilly but it was awful! Complete gravel and Lacey was attacked by a bunch of dogs so we're trying to find a place that is safe too.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

AngelaSeg said:


> We use to take Lacey to a park in Leesburg but they shut down. We tried taking her to another park in Chantilly but it was awful! Complete gravel and Lacey was attacked by a bunch of dogs so we're trying to find a place that is safe too.


Tsk, Tsk, Tsk.:no: I am so unhappy about Leesburg Country Club shutting down.


----------



## TuckerMom (Jan 15, 2014)

We got Tucker in December 2013. We live in Arlington VA and are always up for a golden playdate!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey there! I am trying to schedule a play date at a dog's day out on May 18th through my meet-up, but space is limited. Off Lead Play at a Dog's Day Out - The Retriever Hiking and Swimming Group (Manassas, VA) - Meetup


----------



## TuckerMom (Jan 15, 2014)

Hey!

Thanks- so funny, I actually joined that group last night! I was talking to a girl I met on a walk who also has a 5 month golden and she was looking for a "golden group" so I went on Meetup and that group and one other was the only one I found close to what we were looking for. We will definitely have to take advantage of the group activities. Sadly we won't be in town that weekend you are planning something!


----------



## Javman (Mar 13, 2014)

Hey everyone! Sam and I are both fairly new to the area (I moved to Manassas in Oct, got Sam in March). Hopefully we'll be able to join in on some of these events that happen! I think I'm going to be out of town for that one in May, though 










Side question, does anyone take their dogs to Bull Run Park? I don't think you can do off leash, but are the trails there interesting at all? Are there any other nice areas to go in the Manassas area?


----------



## Val09 (Mar 23, 2014)

Hello! I would be interested in any future play dates as well, would love to take advantage of the nice weather.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Javman said:


> Hey everyone! Sam and I are both fairly new to the area (I moved to Manassas in Oct, got Sam in March). Hopefully we'll be able to join in on some of these events that happen! I think I'm going to be out of town for that one in May, though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your Golden looks so gorgeous! Is he/she of Eldorado or Delmarva lines?


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I have another meet-up at Silver Lake Park on May 25. Sorry, I didn't announce the first one on here. It is not just for Retrievers though. It's for all breeds. Anyone with a Golden is welcome too! 

Hike and swim with our dogs at Silver Lake Park - Christian Dog Lovers of Northern Virginia (Manassas, VA) - Meetup


----------

